# Are you like this guy?



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Music: Piano Sonata no. 21 in B Flat Major, 2nd movement
Composer: Franz Schubert
Performer: Sviatoslav Richter

From the video:


> Yeah, it made me cry, and all the other crap iv been through made me cry. Sobbing is the one thing that we can do in tragedies. I love it, i hate it, I wallow.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

That has to be fake. 

Or the guy is disturbed. 

Or possibly he is remembering a long-buried memory of when he was a kid and he asked his mom to play that for him but the piano exploded and killed her, giving him a load of grief that he'd never been able to face until he made this video.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Can we call it "super emotional listening" with nasal mucus to boot?

Pardon, but I was laughing the whole time watching that video? Or classical pieces can trigger that sort of emotional reaction/


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I cry to happy, upbeat music. It's extremely weird.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

It may be that he has been through intense and prolonged misery, borne perhaps stoically and without tears, and this piece is releasing all the sorrow he has stored up. But in that case why film his response?


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Roberto said:


> It may be that he has been through intense and prolonged misery, borne perhaps stoically and without tears, and this piece is releasing all the sorrow he has stored up. But in that case why film his response?


Maybe because he wants someone to help him/empathize with him?


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, he's remembering piano lessons.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Oh, wow. I think I now like both Schubert and Richter LESS.


Imagine that guy sitting next to you at a performance...


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be anything that says he is crying about the piano playing. He might just have really bad toothache....


----------

